# .-.



## x65943 (Oct 9, 2019)

A patient today "I got these itchy spots all over my body that don't go away no matter what"

The doctor "you were here 2 days ago, did you try the benedryll like I said?"

Patient "yes and it didn't work, what's wrong with me doctor"

Me "hm, do you notice these only appear on places exposed to the sun?"

Patient "hm, yeah just like my dad. He had this rash that was caused by the sun and treated with this medication - I don't remember the name of it"

Me "hmm you ever think you might have the same thing"

The patient "no"

The doctor "no, let's test for lupus"

Me *wtf*

My family medicine rotation summed up


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

Good Morning,Doctor.
Did you have a quiet night ?
May I maybe give you a coffee ?

This is one of the professions that are very difficult to practice these days.
I admire people like *you* who continue to do so with dedication and passion. 
And not only because of the medical oath.

Thank you.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 9, 2019)

Sup cutie


----------



## x65943 (Oct 9, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Sup cutie


Hola ghost boy

How's the love life?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 10, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Hola ghost boy
> 
> How's the love life?


Love life? You mean the children he kidnaps from Greensboro?


----------



## x65943 (Oct 10, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Love life? You mean the children he kidnaps from Greensboro?


Ye


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 11, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Ye


I feel as my godly cleanliness is slowly being striped away from me as I explore this forum. AND I DON'T KNOW IF I LIKE IT OR NOT.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 11, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> I feel as my godly cleanliness is slowly being striped away from me as I explore this forum. AND I DON'T KNOW IF I LIKE IT OR NOT.


u do


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 11, 2019)

x65943 said:


> u do


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 14, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 14, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


>


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 14, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 14, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


>


Okay actually what the heckers.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 15, 2019)

I was waiting for the punchline.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 15, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> I was waiting for the punchline.



Patient bad, doctor bad, hoes mad.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Patient bad, doctor bad, hoes mad.


Hoes: whoAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Oct 16, 2019)

x65943 said:


> A patient today "I got these itchy spots all over my body that don't go away no matter what"
> 
> The doctor "you were here 2 days ago, did you try the benedryll like I said?"
> 
> Patient "yes and it didn't work, what's wrong with me doctor"



I wish instead of jumping to things like Benadryl, doctors would suggest natural medications too. I've had rather good success with stinging nettle. 

Great job on the diagnosis though. Good doctor :-)


----------

